

The Biochemistry of Searching the Internet - tdonia
http://www.slate.com/id/2224932/pagenum/all/

======
mildweed
The concept of seeking certainly ties together most every endeavor I
participate in. Internet news junkie? Check. Coffee shop reviewer? Check.
Comedy talent scout? Check.

~~~
olliesaunders
The last few days I've been unable to do anything other than consume media.
Last night I finally managed to commit some changes on my project but now, as
you can see, I'm on HN again. Maybe I should go cold turkey on all seeking
activities for a while. Good article.

